# irc channel suchen



## vaporizer (15. August 2004)

Hallo
ich suche eine Möglichkeit einen irc server/channel zu suchen?
also angenommen ich will in einen channel mit dem Thema Java,
Wie mach ich dies am besten?
eventuell google?
aber "java chat" führt mich ja nicht unbedingt zu dem ergebnis was ich suche   
hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MSavage (15. August 2004)

Z.B. hat dieses Forum ein Programming chat.
Dazu kannst du evtl. in einige, etwas größere IRC-Netzwerke gehen und dort nach Java-Channels suchen.


----------



## Marvin Schmidt (16. August 2004)

Vielleicht mit

```
/list *java*
```

Gruß


----------



## whut (21. Februar 2005)

hi,

check mal www.searchirc.com oder auch http://irc.netsplit.de.

mfg whut


----------

